# Sliding Compound Miter saw.



## yank (Nov 15, 2006)

I have scratched the job site saw and now I am looking to purchase a Sliding compound miter saw, I want a DeWalt, but finances being what they are at this time, I can only do about $325. 
Found this one at Home Depot, no reviews.
Also looking for recommendations.

CL has not come thru with any for sale as of yet. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Evolutio...ng-Miter-Saw-RAGE3/203649414#customer_reviews


----------



## jwheatley (Oct 16, 2013)

I have a Dewalt slider with the smaller blade and love it. My brother in law has a Kolbalt slider from Lowes. It also has a smaller blade. He loves it. You might want to check it out.


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

That saw has a 1" arbor. Most 10" blades I have seen are 5/8" arbor. My 12" miter saw is a 1" arbor.

George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If your finances are limited look at the "cheap" 10" Craftsman. It is only single compound, but does a good job. I paid less than 200 for one on sale and it has done yeoman's work.

George


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I've heard of the saw, it's been out a couple of years. IMO the 1" arbor would be a deal breaker. You wouldn't be able to use a 12" blade and most 10" won't fit so you would be stuck buying their blades. The Amazon reviews aren't terrible but not all that good either. I've heard say in other threads that the Kobalt from Lowes and the Sears are virtually identical and they both seem to be well received. Personally, I'd pass on the Evolution.


----------



## Lynden (Apr 21, 2008)

In the November, 2013 issue of Family Handyman magazine, the editor reviewed the 12" Chicago Electric slider and gave it a "Best Value Award." He liked the saw, and at $180 it might be worth looking at. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=sliding+compound+miter+saw


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

There were a few guys on here with that saw that had good luck with it as well. It sounds like its one of the hidden gems at harbor freight.


----------



## dogmir (Nov 18, 2012)

I too have seen the HF saw get decent reviews. I have almost come home with one a few times. I have seen it on sale a few times for around $130 add the 20% or 25% off coupon and it makes it a bargin.


----------



## yank (Nov 15, 2006)

I looked at the Kobalt 10" today at Lowe's, I like that, and the DeWalt next to it did not impress me, had to use two hands to move saw L & R, push down on one lever and move it. The Kobalt did have one flaw that puzzled me, the hold down device did not anchor to the base, could not see how that would hold anything down. 
I read a lot of reviews about that saw but no one mentioned that, altho many of them did say the laser was off by at least 1/4", and a few have adjusted it and said it is better. 

Just looked online at the Chicago Electric 10", some good reviews, but I need to physically look at it and check it out. 

Good suggestions, thanks to all.


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

I also have the Harbor Freight 12" sliding miter saw. I picked it up on sale for $120. It was about all I could afford at the time and I figured it would do until I could afford something better. So far I honestly have not found any need to purchase a more expensive one. It does what it was intended to do and fairly well. I know it's not high end quality but I will use it till it breaks. It even came with an extra set of brushes for the motor.


----------



## AIPDX (Feb 4, 2014)

*There is no black and white answer, isn't it?*

I used to own a Ryobi 10" chop saw, which pretty much represents the low end of compound saws. I eventually replaced it with Festool Kapex which is the other end of the spectrum. Kapex is very accurate and reproducible. I feel that I can embark on tasks which would be a challenge with Ryobi. However, if it comes to quickly cutting 2x4s to length, with 1/8" tolerance, Ryobi was perfectly fine and may have even been faster than Festool due to its powerful motor not designed to share load with a vacuum. This comparison taught me that there is no simple answer to which tool is the best without knowing what it will be used for.

Harbor Freight is a weird place. Its prices are very low, but more often than not quality and accuracy of their tools reflect the low price or even worse. There are hidden treasures at HF, but finding them can be a challenge. I was tempted to buy stuff at HF many times, and thinking back every 3 out of 5 purchases would eventually end in trash being replaced with higher grade items, I would regret about the 4th purchase but continue using it, and would be happy about the 5th. I've had chisels which would not cut even after sharpening, and files which could only grate cheese. I've seen levels which are several degrees out of alignment and can only be used as long paper weight. But I also saw basic tools which are copy of what Home Depot sells at 5 to 10 times higher price. 

One has to recognize that Harbor Freight does not sell the same quality fit and function tools as higher end stores. It sells much lower quality, much worse engineered tools at a lower price. You get what you paid for - classical designed in china and built in china to mainland china standards. If you are lucky, you may get more than your money worth, but oftentimes you get less. They come with a warranty and they will work as accurately as they are built and designed, but they will not help you to get the job done as higher end tools. HF tools vividly remind me of power tools which I owned 30 years ago - they were just as heavy, clunky, and inaccurate but they cut and span.

I would seriously think about buying a higher end (Dewalt or Bosch or Makita) tool in a used condition as opposed to gambling by buying a new HF tool. HF chop saw does not inspire confidence in its accuracy - unless you are so rich as to afford cheap tools. But if the task is to occasionally "chop" the wood, it is likely up to the task.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I'd really like to have such a beast, to do things above and beyond what my old 10" Delta (+/-45) can still do.
10" is probably the best for blade diversity and selection.
I won't buy one for the size, the footprint and the cumbersome lack of portability.
But if you can bolt it down and don't have the haul it to the lake, DeWalt.

My next door neighbor is a journeyman carpenter with nothing but DeWalt. Everything.
Watched him build a huge extension on his house and a 20x24 garage, all from the ground up.
I think that's all the endorsement I need.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Gahh.....I just spent 20 minutes looking at saws to recommend to Yank....only to realize that the threads 4 months old..


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

ryan50hrl said:


> Gahh.....I just spent 20 minutes looking at saws to recommend to Yank....only to realize that the threads 4 months old..



Sooo... What's your recommendation?

Just because the thread has a little age doesn't mean it's not useful to others. :smile:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Nope....it just annoys me when old threads get dug up for no reason. Just a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## yank (Nov 15, 2006)

Still have not purchased CSMS, I guess I don't really need it after all. Thanks to everyone on the recommendations.


----------



## Thomas Saunders (Jan 20, 2014)

I have the Kobalt sliding compound from Lowes. It is a great saw I love it. You would also be able to walk away with some cash in your pocket and buy the warrantee. You can't beat that!


----------



## Noek (Jan 26, 2013)

I'll chime in, I have the Dewalt 10" and I love it.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

When my Delta died, I also went with the Kobalt 10" slider (Lowes). It was a great saw for about 5 months. Then nothing I did would keep the fence set correctly and every cut was off by several degrees.

Took it back to Lowes and they exchanged it for the Dewalt 10" slider and that saw has worked just fine so far. Added plus IMO its much quieter than either my old Delta or the Kobalt saws.

The Dewalt is belt driven, so there is just a tiny bit of belt noise that makes the saw sound totally different from any CMS I've ever used before. However, having the motor mounted on top instead of along side of the blade makes a big difference in the height of the piece that can be cut without hitting the motor as you drop the saw into the work piece.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

dogmir said:


> I too have seen the HF saw get decent reviews. I have almost come home with one a few times. I have seen it on sale a few times for around $130 add the 20% or 25% off coupon and it makes it a bargin.


I've had mine for over a year now, and have loved every moment I've been able to use it. Never a problem or cut I've been unhappy with.


HF recently uploaded their updated video for the 12" Dual-Bevel Sliding Compound Miter Saw --->


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

yank said:


> I looked at the Kobalt 10" today at Lowe's, I like that, and the DeWalt next to it did not impress me, had to use two hands to move saw L & R, push down on one lever and move it. The Kobalt did have one flaw that puzzled me, the hold down device did not anchor to the base, could not see how that would hold anything down.
> I read a lot of reviews about that saw but no one mentioned that, altho many of them did say the laser was off by at least 1/4", and a few have adjusted it and said it is better.
> 
> Just looked online at the Chicago Electric 10", some good reviews, but I need to physically look at it and check it out.
> ...


I've found that the floor models in the box stores are never set up correctly and get beat around by people that don't know how to release the saws for movement. So try not to judge the saw by the one on the shelf.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

AIPDX said:


> I used to own a Ryobi 10" chop saw, which pretty much represents the low end of compound saws. I eventually replaced it with Festool Kapex which is the other end of the spectrum. Kapex is very accurate and reproducible. I feel that I can embark on tasks which would be a challenge with Ryobi. However, if it comes to quickly cutting 2x4s to length, with 1/8" tolerance, Ryobi was perfectly fine and may have even been faster than Festool due to its powerful motor not designed to share load with a vacuum. This comparison taught me that there is no simple answer to which tool is the best without knowing what it will be used for.
> 
> Harbor Freight is a weird place. Its prices are very low, but more often than not quality and accuracy of their tools reflect the low price or even worse. There are hidden treasures at HF, but finding them can be a challenge. I was tempted to buy stuff at HF many times, and thinking back every 3 out of 5 purchases would eventually end in trash being replaced with higher grade items, I would regret about the 4th purchase but continue using it, and would be happy about the 5th. I've had chisels which would not cut even after sharpening, and files which could only grate cheese. I've seen levels which are several degrees out of alignment and can only be used as long paper weight. But I also saw basic tools which are copy of what Home Depot sells at 5 to 10 times higher price.
> 
> ...


I would have to agree. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## doug.robinette (Aug 22, 2013)

Check here. http://bigskytool.com/Miter_Saws___c375.aspx?&view=simple&m=0&ps=0&pe=0&pt=0&st=0&p=2


----------

